# Stupid newbie



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

The greenhorns are really taking a ball bustin' around here lately. Why?.?.. Cause it's fun! But I wasn't born with a mud pan in hand and took some lumps along the way in the learning process. Once I was an experienced hanger I moved into finishing. 
The first house I finished was a Habitat for Humanity home I did for half the going rate. 
Close to the end of the job I asked the DC "what do I do with the scrap mud?" He said "The stuff you scraped off the floor?" I said "No the stuff that I got lumps in." He said how much do you have?" I said " THREE BUCKETS." Duh?!?! I later found a church group came in and wet mopped my mud mess off the floor. I had a $6 an hour avarage for the job.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I got mine busted more than once ...I can't tell you how many times I actually looked for that 144-1/2 mark..:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

There's green horns, their fine, I don't mind teaching them (in the real world)

But then there's green horns who think their better than you, their the ones, fun to pick on:yes: ( then there's painters):whistling2:
I said it before, I was lucky where I was taught, father was a GC, and there's others on here where it was passed down by father and son etc....

And I said before too, for someone like cazna to pick up on the tools, and have never seen them ran before, must of been vary hard to do. And it must be hard for others too, in the same situation.

But the green horns will learn from this site, if they take the time to read things and look at pics and videos. Even I have learned things on here too, one example was the brand of tools and so forth. We just bought what ever our supply house was selling at the time. Now when I go to the supply house ,,, I go,,,, can you get so and so brand of tools instead:whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

had to let a newbie go a week or so ago... he really didnt want to be there anyway so I did him a favor. He ruined 2 screwdrivers,lost a hammer,ruined some knives,misplaced sht all the time..had to say by. Get this , I found one of the knives I loaned him layin outside by the blueroom:furious: (portapot) . I picked it up and walked back into job with it,, as I was walking I noticed water was comin out of handel and got even madder cause I told him more than once not to put knives in buckets:furious::furious: when I finally tracked him down and confronted him about it I noticed a sht smell lingerin about ..... then it hit me the portapott cleaner guy found it in the tank and laid it by the john and I was now holdin it:furious: . that was the straw


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I had never been on any construction site prior to getting a job for a drywall contractor. You can imagine how clueless I was. I showed up to work the first day with a claw hammer with the claw busted. The guy that hired me was canadian (we all know what a$$holes they can be:whistling2 so I got used to taking alot of ****.
I asked him a few years later why he never fired me and his response was, as clueless as you were your attitude and work ethic were unbelievable:thumbsup:
Now that I run my own business I would rather hire a newbie with a good attitude and no experience and train him than an experienced drywaller who won't listen to a damm thing.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

chris said:


> had to let a newbie go a week or so ago... he really didnt want to be there anyway so I did him a favor. He ruined 2 screwdrivers,lost a hammer,ruined some knives,misplaced sht all the time..had to say by. Get this , I found one of the knives I loaned him layin outside by the blueroom:furious: (portapot) . I picked it up and walked back into job with it,, as I was walking I noticed water was comin out of handel and got even madder cause I told him more than once not to put knives in buckets:furious::furious: when I finally tracked him down and confronted him about it I noticed a sht smell lingerin about ..... then it hit me the portapott cleaner guy found it in the tank and laid it by the john and I was now holdin it:furious: . that was the straw


That was one of the funnier threads I read in awhile.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> That was one of the funnier threads I read in awhile.


LOL, Thats funny as hell, You must have really annoyed the dude for him to throw the knifes in the crapper, Some people sulk when they get told off, Others throw tools in sh!t???? Hahaha.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

having a hard time finding humor in that


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

*Speaking of newbies*

It's almost like starting over again.. Not giving up though.
I am really proud of that last pic.:yes:

The rest I'll take care of with my 16' trowel..:lol:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

> It's almost like starting over again.. Not giving up though.
> I am really proud of that last pic.:yes:


If you get some free time come on up to Pa and we'll "tool school" ya.:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> It's almost like starting over again.. Not giving up though.
> I am really proud of that last pic.:yes:


If you can pull it off, more power to you. Just don't end up hurting something, like your shoulders.

Trying to run quickly enough/efficiently enough a direct feed flusher on a tube, and get a nice consistent coat - without a lot of excess along the sides - is about the hardest thing I can think of that I've tried. There's only one guy I know of who keeps trying to do it, and he created more clean up and sanding for me/us than it was worth, the one time I let him do it on a job of mine. Applying mud with an applicator and tube, and then using a flusher on a separate handle, is what I ended up getting him to do.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> If you can pull it off, more power to you. Just don't end up hurting something, like your shoulders.
> 
> Trying to run quickly enough/efficiently enough a direct feed flusher on a tube, and get a nice consistent coat - without a lot of excess along the sides - is about the hardest thing I can think of that I've tried. There's only one guy I know of who keeps trying to do it, and he created more clean up and sanding for me/us than it was worth, the one time I let him do it on a job of mine. Applying mud with an applicator and tube, and then using a flusher on a separate handle, is what I ended up getting him to do.


I know I need a flusher handle ,and a roller ,,just playing around with what I have at the moment . Trying to get a feel Is all... My shoulders are shot ! To late there. thanks..:thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> I know I need a flusher handle ,and a roller ,,just playing around with what I have at the moment . Trying to get a feel Is all... My shoulders are shot ! To late there. thanks..:thumbsup:


That's a real newbie move!:jester:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> It's almost like starting over again.. Not giving up though.
> I am really proud of that last pic.:yes:
> 
> The rest I'll take care of with my 16' trowel..:lol:


Looking good moore ! You're catching on quick.:thumbsup: That direct flush thing ain't easy, is it ? Don't feel bad, we all get that with the direct route.:yes:

Looks like your mud is on the correct thickness when applying for tape. Avoid those blobs by moving a little quicker and makes sure you don't suck up air in the tube. Learn to pivot the tube with the applicator head via the beveled nose. Correct positioning is very helpful. If not, the head can tilt an cause you to plow through the mud.

Yes, a flusher handle is definitely easier.

Do you at least feel like these tools will make things quicker and easier for you ?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> It's almost like starting over again.. Not giving up though.
> I am really proud of that last pic.:yes:
> 
> The rest I'll take care of with my 16' trowel..:lol:


Thank you for the big smile!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I found out about the air pockets right quick ..once I get a handle ,and roller [ soon] I think I can master this fairly quickly .. but here It's all hand finish.. when I pull these tools out the truck while the g/c is there I get BLAH.BLAH.BLAH... so It's play around while no ones around ..Till I get the hang...After that they can kiss my a$$ cause they won't know the difference ..I hope:blink:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> I know I need a flusher handle ,and a roller ,,just playing around with what I have at the moment . Trying to get a feel Is all... My shoulders are shot ! To late there. thanks..:thumbsup:


Ah, I see.

Another way you could Maybe try, to get a feel for how you'll likely end up doing it, is to 'float' some mud into corners with the tube and direct flusher (if you don't have a corner applicator yet), then run the flusher and tube over the corners again - but not squeezing out any more mud from the tube - to finish flush the mud. Try using the tube as a flusher handle as well, till you get one.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Looking good moore ! You're catching on quick.:thumbsup: That direct flush thing ain't easy, is it ? Don't feel bad, we all get that with the direct route.:yes:
> 
> Looks like your mud is on the correct thickness when applying for tape. Avoid those blobs by moving a little quicker and makes sure you don't suck up air in the tube. Learn to pivot the tube with the applicator head via the beveled nose. Correct positioning is very helpful. If not, the head can tilt an cause you to plow through the mud.
> 
> ...


YES! thank you mudslingr..:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I know I need a flusher handle ,and a roller ,,just playing around with what I have at the moment . Trying to get a feel Is all... My shoulders are shot ! To late there. thanks..:thumbsup:


looks better than I can do it, that direct flushing is a b1tch to do:whistling2:

You just need a angle applicator now, you can use the tube as a wiping handle, sorta sucks, you got to keep on changing heads, but till the money comes in.......

I know you maybe seen this vid before, but see how easy this method is:yes:

http://www.youtube.com/user/2buckcanuck?feature=mhee#p/a/u/3/r1SlVSFsNuU


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> looks better than I can do it, that direct flushing is a b1tch to do:whistling2:
> 
> You just need a angle applicator now, you can use the tube as a wiping handle, sorta sucks, you got to keep on changing heads, but till the money comes in.......
> 
> ...


2buck I have watched that vid 12 times ..mudsligrs at least 2 dozen times . You guys are the only ones on u tube concerning c/p tubes worth watching ..theres those two brothers....ya,ya. start in the middle ya.ya buddy start in the middle ....I'm like yeah ...I know that much:blink:.

The next vid I would like to see from you ,,and JR. is knockdown??? I would ask slim [knockdown king] but he's such a shy fellow:laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> 2buck I have watched that vid 12 times ..mudsligrs at least 2 dozen times . You guys are the only ones on u tube concerning c/p tubes worth watching ..theres those two brothers....ya,ya. start in the middle ya.ya buddy start in the middle ....I'm like yeah ...I know that much:blink:.
> 
> The next vid I would like to see from you ,,and JR. is knockdown??? I would ask slim [knockdown king] but he's such a shy fellow:laughing:


You might half to wait on that one, were not expert spray guys, only do it on my jobs I get. I mainly work for a large DWC.

But if I come across our regular spray guys, I will get jr to film them on his cell camera. One of the few that is brave enough to post their work is Smisner50, maybe he can do it

Or is there any brave souls willing to do it


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Thank you for the big smile!


I tried to find a pic of the worlds longest trowel ,,,but came up with nothing...


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> .
> 
> The next vid I would like to see from you ,,and JR. is knockdown??? I would ask slim [knockdown king] but he's such a shy fellow:laughing:


:confused1: You must have me confused with someone else! I'm no knockdown king :no: I can knock it down all day long, but I can't/refuse to put it on. Skip trowel, yes....knockdown, no thanks. And I'm not shy, I just don't own a video camera! Otherwise the internet would be all filled up with videos of me dancing in my underwear to *insert teen idol here*


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> It's almost like starting over again.. Not giving up though.
> I am really proud of that last pic.:yes:
> 
> The rest I'll take care of with my 16' trowel..:lol:


Nice Moore,,, It's obvious that you are serious about learning tools. That's all it takes. If I learned em,,, No doubt that you can !!!

Never haveing used that type of tube, I can't say with certainty, but if its like a mudrunner or corner-box, you need to stiffen your mud abit, loose mud "leaks". 
OR 
you need to move FASTER,,,,, quit being afraid to run with it man !!!!:yes:

Sometimes life calls for giant steps,,,:thumbsup:

But really man, I have to take my hat off to ya,,, you got real good at hand finishing,, but now your willing to learn tools cause they are faster. Its not an easy thing to leave something behind that took so many years to master, its tough to have to go back to the "learning" stage when ya allready know how to do it by hand. But when ya watch that video by 2buck (I reckon that was JR running that thing,,, can't see 2buck stepping that fast) its hard to say "heck i can do em that fast by hand" !!!!!

Learning new stuff is painfull, but if it was easy, everyone would do it,,,


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> :confused1: You must have me confused with someone else! I'm no knockdown king :no: I can knock it down all day long, but I can't/refuse to put it on. Skip trowel, yes....knockdown, no thanks. And I'm not shy, I just don't own a video camera! Otherwise the internet would be all filled up with videos of me dancing in my underwear to *insert teen idol here*


Sorry Slim..:blink:I know the difference ..only by looking at pics ..I have seen your skip trowel. It is a thing of beauty [ no b/s] I spoke too soon without thinking..:wallbash:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I can't touch the flat boxes or angle heads,,,But I can out run a zooka on taping angles..[lone taper]


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> I can't touch the flat boxes or angle heads,,,But I can out run a zooka on taping angles..[lone taper]


I just don't see how that is possible! Not saying I'm the fastest person with a taper out there, but I just don't see how you can lay tape and mud in a corner faster than I can with a taper.

Do you have some secret that you aren't sharing with us?:batman:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I just don't see how that is possible! Not saying I'm the fastest person with a taper out there, but I just don't see how you can lay tape and mud in a corner faster than I can with a taper.
> 
> Do you have some secret that you aren't sharing with us?:batman:


Wiping down..........fr8train when you do tape angles without a zooka what's your program??


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

LOL, easy, don't do them w/o a zooka! 
In all seriousness, when I was still at the modular plant, we would mud the corners using a MudRunner w/an applicator head, one guy putting up tapes, when the guy using the Runner was done he would start going with the roller. put em all in, turn around and wipe. Of course nothing to light a fire under you butt like a unit's worth of corners to wipe and and it was all w/ 45 min hot mud.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> LOL, easy, don't do them w/o a zooka!
> In all seriousness, when I was still at the modular plant, we would mud the corners using a MudRunner w/an applicator head, one guy putting up tapes, when the guy using the Runner was done he would start going with the roller. put em all in, turn around and wipe. Of course nothing to light a fire under you butt like a unit's worth of corners to wipe and and it was all w/ 45 min hot mud.


hot mud angles:blink: now that's rolling 45 at that.. ok.. I'll post a vid when I get this u tube thing figured out ..I tried posting some vids before but they wouldn't take..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I can't touch the flat boxes or angle heads,,,But I can out run a zooka on taping angles..[lone taper]


Sounds like someone should be making a video of how fast and ACCURATE a bazooka can be

How many beers do you got in your fridge to bet


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Sounds like someone should be making a video of how fast and ACCURATE a bazooka can be
> 
> How many beers do you got in your fridge to bet


Taping angles ,,,I [alone] will go against you..and ..Jr with the zooka. 
BUT,, You have to leave the roller head In the van.. OH LORD!!! I sound like FTD...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Taping angles ,,,I [alone] will go against you..and ..Jr with the zooka.
> BUT,, You have to leave the roller head In the van.. OH LORD!!! I sound like FTD...


Are you serious or really drunk

making me drop the roller will make me even faster, I would just pull out a 2.5 can-am wiper head instead.

well, I'm suppose to start a 12,000 sq ft house near the end of the week, do you know how to upload a video:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Moore

having the machines is just not about speed, it's also about the quality they bring too

One argument I have with 2bjr is to slow down. keep telling him I don't care how fast he can get to the other end of the wall with the bazooka. I want a accurate cut, so I don't half to fix behind him. Other zookie runners will know what I'm talking about. he only a bit faster than me NOW on the tube, but he will tell you I'm more accurate with it than he is. so ill explain it like this to you. Machines are like cars/trucks, the faster you go, the more potential for error. but just like a car or truck, they will get you going to where you want to be faster. So when I can get to where I'm going faster (get er done) it provides with with more time to produce a better product. A better product gets me more work. period

just working at a sound pace with machines will make you money, :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Are you serious or really drunk
> 
> making me drop the roller will make me even faster, I would just pull out a 2.5 can-am wiper head instead.
> 
> well, I'm suppose to start a 12,000 sq ft house near the end of the week, do you know how to upload a video:whistling2:




Really Drunk..


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I remember trying to go as fast as possible=== especially in the angles, when you slow down a tiny bit and get everything CLEAN ,it makes the next coat even easier and faster.At 51 I.ll compete with most running tape,maybe faster than 95%, but it wont make the second coat easier,so talking/ tape-coat- coat-and sand, I,ll be done in less time than the guy that got the tape on quicker---guaranteed / A clean job makes all the difference in the world. atleast I think that way.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Really Drunk..


AAAAhhhhh, I wanted some free, low in alcohol, American beer

Here's a little story for you Moore

I was doing a nursing home about 9 years ago. The DWC I was working for hired a true blue hand taper (20 plus years experience) to do the stuff us production tapers would not do. (rooms left behind, mechanical rooms etc...) The one weekend he had nothing to do, so the DWC let him tape out about 8 units, these were rooms about 14'x20' by 9' high with a bathroom off the side about 8x8. He was damn proud of the production he did. he had a chip on his shoulders too, b/c he felt he was above us machine tapers. His attitude Monday morning to me and a separate machine taper was,,,,,,,,, beat that

Any how............

he came down to visit me just as I was already set up to start laying tape. he was like, I never seen those bazooka thingies ran before, I want to see one in action. Well, I was by myself on that particular job, Think 2bjr was off trying to be a rock star again. So I gave him a show..........

I can't put enough of these type smileys in this post, nor can I find a smiley that is sh1tting in his pants, but I think thats what he did.

Long story short, we became work buddies , and shared many tales of work and so forth at lunch. He had a new found respect for the speed and quality us machine tapers put forth. He felt we were under paid if anything.

and he knew he could never beat a bazooka after that, and in all honesty, he felt the DWC was really stupid to send him in to tape out those units, he knew they were just trying to keep him busy, but he was like :blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*Good One*



2buckcanuck said:


> AAAAhhhhh, I wanted some free, low in alcohol, American beer
> 
> Here's a little story for you Moore
> 
> ...


GOOD One,
have a similar story,

a guy I started to work with told me to leave my zook at home,
I brought it anyway, California Smeardown on ceiling to boot so I brought my screw coater, anyway as we rolled he was wiping and I left him in the dust, faster than a mare I went scaffold to bench on the peaks the man was left in the dust, no matter what sequence we were doing I left him in another room , he was an Esay so he called his Esay buddy after work and told him he was no longer the fastest he ever seen, his buddy did not use a zook but was a 1 horse behind me, We booked it from the job bout 3 hours early..

All he said for the rest of the next day was holy, holy holy....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> GOOD One,
> have a similar story,
> 
> a guy I started to work with told me to leave my zook at home,
> ...


I can beat that one

Job in Toronto, UNION job, off scissors lift that went up to it's max (since were in a bazooka pissing contest)

The guy I was working with, was a machine taper, but,,,,, he said, when in Rome, do as the Romans. But one day, I was like F it, all this hand taping was beginning to feel too much like work:blink:

It was a Huge room of lay downs, all 12's , it was a theater, and another room was going to be a Boston Pizza

As the scissor lift went up, I got all the flats on without the lift stopping, Then on the way down, I would wipe it out and fire any butt tapes on (since it was getting coated by hand)

At the end of the day, the dude helping me was like, were booking 18 hours each for the next few days, and don't pull that bazooka out again, it's stealing our work.

I will always remember that term,,,, when in Rome, do as the Romans:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> . But when ya watch that video by 2buck (I reckon that was JR running that thing,,, can't see 2buck stepping that fast) its hard to say "heck i can do em that fast by hand" !!!!!


I had to have junior do it, If it was me , there would of been a flash or blur running across the video if I was in it:whistling2:

I can be very Fast when I want to be, for evidence, here's a older pic of me, I use to be the fastest on a swimming team


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I had to have junior do it, If it was me , there would of been a flash or blur running across the video if I was in it:whistling2:
> 
> I can be very Fast when I want to be, for evidence, here's a older pic of me, I use to be the fastest on a swimming team


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

> faster than a mare


You sayin my mares slow???:boxing:


----------

